# looking for 1 to share guided giggin trip



## charlie23 (Jan 11, 2005)

I'm interested in hiring Capt Josh in Galveston with a fellow 2cooler, 150/per person plus tip. We agree on an available date/time and meet up at the boat launch.

http://www.nontypicaltexas.com/gigging.html


----------



## kevindog312 (Aug 26, 2008)

PM Sent.


----------



## charlie23 (Jan 11, 2005)

enjoyed gigging with you Bob, next time we'll get more hits than misses


----------

